# Excellent youtube channel - music and score



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi all - came across a youtube channel to be treasured and thought it in the best interests of everyone to share it:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ollavogala/featured

Heaps of vids, a broad range of music - shown with score!!!! Lotsa piano and chamber works and some orchestral too (often in reduction, understandably). And it seems live so watch out for more videos coming on. Slight bent towards C20 and some very obscure stuff here alongside the classics so an amazing study/discovery resource

Happy listening


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! 

This is one to add to -- to name a few --these other fine channels:
Stanchinsky
The Wellesz Company
John Eleven Inch
New Music XX.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you! I have been looking for something like this. I was able to read music waaaaaaaaaay back when and it is invigorating to listen and read at the same time! It does sharpen one's appreciation of the music!

- Bill


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BillT said:


> Thank you! I have been looking for something like this. I was able to read music waaaaaaaaaay back when and it is invigorating to listen and read at the same time! It does sharpen one's appreciation of the music!
> 
> - Bill


That way back then helps a bit, but I'd urge anyone to try to learn to follow a score, simpler (i.e. less dense chamber works like string quartets a good place to start.) The notation of the rhythm, without knowing its specifics is still laid out in some graphic ratio of spacing proportion on the page, and the notes, well, they go up, down, oblique or more disjunct -- whatever they do, they are too, "graphic" and one can see the contours, shapes, one is hearing.

The visual along with the sound can really help anyone hone in more precisely on exactly what they are hearing, and specific activity within a piece. -- An enhancement, then, to your listening pleasure


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

PetrB said:


> That way back then helps a bit, but I'd urge anyone to try to learn to follow a score, simpler (i.e. less dense chamber works like string quartets a good place to start.) The notation of the rhythm, without knowing its specifics is still laid out in some graphic ratio of spacing proportion on the page, and the notes, well, they go up, down, oblique or more disjunct -- whatever they do, they are too, "graphic" and one can see the contours, shapes, one is hearing.
> 
> The visual along with the sound can really help anyone hone in more precisely on exactly what they are hearing, and specific activity within a piece. -- An enhancement, then, to your listening pleasure


I love following a score while listening, though I found that it never helped me in the least to read a score and hear it in my head without the accompanying "real" music. 

Still, it goes a long way to illuminating the music, and you begin to notice things you never heard in the recording.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is one to add to -- to name a few --these other fine channels:
> Stanchinsky
> ...


Don't forget Incipitsify!!!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Also check out gerubach's scrolling scores.

http://www.youtube.com/user/gerubach

Mostly Bach and a few other bits and pieces, including a very cool Penderecki Threnody.

But my favorite is the one they did for Steve Reich's "Clapping Music":






Never fails to put a smile on my face.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> Also check out gerubach's scrolling scores.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/gerubach
> 
> ...


Gee - how the h*** do you even begin to follow that...never mind play it ! Too depressing to 'subscribe' to that Channel, I fear.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh its not for playing - just for following with your eyes. They use some very choice recordings for the Bachs, btw.

fascinating and hypnotic

The Bach Cello Suites are done with standard score and autograph score side by side (YoYo Ma playing:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Another good channel is ollavogala's. Here's an example: Prokofiev's "Zdravitsa"


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I just watched the Pendereck Threnody again - and damn that's a well made video:






-

Spectrographic views are fun as well:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Another good channel is ollavogala's. Here's an example: Prokofiev's "Zdravitsa"


I do apologise to the OP: that's the channel he promoted in the original post.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Found a great one today!, some of the scores aren't in IMSLP.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC27w7VIwt3SgrXSGI_XDD4A/videos


----------

